# Looking for land to lease or huntin club to join near Lee County



## jh0715 (Dec 27, 2009)

Trying to find some land for lease for next years huntin season. I will also look to join a good club that is not to far. Thanks, Jason


----------



## RReynolds74 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Looking to lease land or join club*

Greetings!!  I am trying to find some land to lease in the following counties: Lee, Terrell, Worth, or Mitchell.  Also will be interested in join a club that manage their land.


----------



## jh0715 (Jan 1, 2010)

Well Good luck on finding some land r&r i like you all those counties would be great!


----------



## jh0715 (Jan 5, 2010)

bump


----------



## jh0715 (Jan 16, 2010)

bbb


----------



## jh0715 (Jan 22, 2010)

ttt


----------



## caveman (Jan 24, 2010)

i have a hunting club in wilkes county. we have 1032 acres, 100 acres of swamp. you can hunt deer, hogs, turkey, duck . it is year round access and the membership is 600 year. my number is 678-414-5701 or 678-947-6695


----------



## jh0715 (Feb 9, 2010)

thanks for responding caveman. I dont know where this is but im looking up and will get back with you.


----------



## RReynolds74 (Feb 12, 2010)

*RReynolds74*

Hey, I got a great chance of getting some land in Turner County.  Would you be interested?  PM me and I tell you more.  Thanks


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 12, 2010)

*land in turner co*



RReynolds74 said:


> Hey, I got a great chance of getting some land in Turner County.  Would you be interested?  PM me and I tell you more.  Thanks



Hey renolds I am interested in some land around turner if you still need someone.Im in cook co. Thanks Brian


----------



## jh0715 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey Reynolds i sent you a pm. Thanks for the response.


----------



## RReynolds74 (Feb 20, 2010)

*RReynolds74*

Jason, sorry man, but I was not able to get the land.  I was looking at about $100,000.00.  Just to rich for me.  Thanks


----------



## jh0715 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey no problem i surely can understand that if you find anything and need a member just drop me a line. Thanks


----------



## jh0715 (Mar 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## jh0715 (Apr 18, 2010)

Man anybody lol. I see this is gonna be harder than i thought.


----------



## jh0715 (May 31, 2010)

bump


----------



## jh0715 (Jun 25, 2010)

HELLO, anybody im still lookin lol


----------



## jh0715 (Jul 27, 2010)

bump


----------

